# Dish hopper?



## Samul80 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just got a hopper and Joey system. I own a vip 622 that is activated on a separate account. The how do hook up the 622 to the dish system that the hopper is hooked up to? They put a node system in my cable box. I have a super hd dish system. Do I need to add a splitter or hook another line directly to the dish? Help?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I think you'll find that Dish doesnot officially support such configurations. At best, you'll probably need a dedicated line from the Dish to the 622


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You would need to run a separate line from the dish. Most current dishes have 3 outputs, the H/J would use 2 so depending on the dish, you should have one available. If for some reason it only has 2 outputs, you would need to add either a DPP33 or a DPP44 switch to the setup.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It is unlikely to work. In addition to a separate line from the Dish, the receiver has to be on account and activated. I don't think DISH will do that. They might, but doubtful.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

He said the 622 is activated on a 2nd account.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Samul80 said:


> Just got a hopper and Joey system. *I own a vip 622 that is activated on a separate account*. The how do hook up the 622 to the dish system that the hopper is hooked up to? They put a node system in my cable box. I have a super hd dish system. Do I need to add a splitter or hook another line directly to the dish? Help?


run separate cable from your dish or a switch (give us your full config info - what LNBF set on your "super dish" ?)


----------

